# CPEC Kohala Dam Project AJK | Documentary



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I FLY HIGH

wonderful , it is the future of Pakistan . Thanks to CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

cpec long live


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Thank you CPEC


----------



## ibnarastoo

The Chinese are not exactly your friends.
It is better to ship in solar energy captured by the Southern Shores of the Arabian Sea than to construct dams and natural obstructions up north. (solar energy capture should not come at the cost of existing land or benign flora/fauna)
It is better to let the water and snow flow as easily and as uninterrupted and unpolluted and unused all the way to the Arabian Sea than to construct dams and processing plants along the way.
This should be obvious perhaps to anyone, if not then may it be so.
Again , a foreign eastern, oriental country ought not to be given so much access and knowledge of your lands , particularly a completely different race (the Asiatic/Mongoloid race). The fact that they have gone through the trouble of construcing a video animation/ presentation and you are applauding them is making me cry (but I am too tired and running out of tears to shed perhaps).
The focus ought to be on self reliance, independence and sustainable talent and local industry and local talent development.


----------

